# pink & purple



## 0213derek (Apr 25, 2006)

Glad to see you're really getting into the sport and having fun too. How's the
hunting in Arizona? I'll be going to Phoenix for my niece's graduation this
month. I'll be going to Cabela's for a new release aid. We don't have any
good archery store's here in Hawaii. Hope you have year's of fun and joy in
archery!!


----------



## ~Tara~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Too cute!:thumbs_up


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

0213derek said:


> Glad to see you're really getting into the sport and having fun too. How's the
> hunting in Arizona? I'll be going to Phoenix for my niece's graduation this
> month. I'll be going to Cabela's for a new release aid. We don't have any
> good archery store's here in Hawaii. Hope you have year's of fun and joy in
> archery!!


Well bunny hunting on our place has been great:wink: since that is pretty much our only choice right now. Hunitng in AZ pretty much depends on what unit and how much private land it has in it. We always have a great time though. This year will be my first archery year. In January I went javelina hunting but never got the chance at a good shot(so no shots taken) 

It would be hard to have no good archery shops around. Whenever we go to tuscon we end up in at least one shop if not more usually "just because" :wink:



~Tara~ said:


> Too cute!:thumbs_up


Thanks I definatley love them :wink: thats why I had to show them off. At first my hubby was like we have plenty of extra fletches you don't need to buy more . . .but I didn't listen :wink: now we have a wider selection(flo green, flo yellow, flo orange, red, pink, purple, & white)


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Stormycindy had some neat stuff.. not sure about a pink hat though.. you could ask her if she has something like that.. here's the thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=458996


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

JAG said:


> Stormycindy had some neat stuff.. not sure about a pink hat though.. you could ask her if she has something like that.. here's the thread:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=458996


Thanks I have been in there before :wink: great stuff but only have the choice of white or tan hats. I really want a purple hat and failing that a pink one  May have to custom make it myself.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

countrywoman said:


> May have to custom make it myself.


\Sometimes that works best!


----------



## ky chris (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't know if you'd like camo but I got my little girl a realtree girl's ball cap that has pink writing and borders on it. It also has a ponytail hole in the back. We got it at Dick's Sporting Goods. 

It says "As a matter of fact, I do shoot like a girl". I even glued rhinestones on it to make it even more girly for her. I'll do anything to get her more into hunting. Please don't tell my hunting buddys about the rhinestone thing, OK.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*How about your string???*

I just had a white and pink string and cables made up for my daughter's black Hoyt Ultrasport, and it is the hottest looking string colour combo I have ever seen!!! I usually use purple/flo green for my target bows, and pink/flo green for my hunting bows, and they look awesome as well. And yes, I am a man that likes pink strings!!!!!:mg: :mg: 

If I can get a pic of my daughter's string, I will post it here.

Rob


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Those are neat  A bit to girly for me!:cheer2: :nod: But cute if ya like that. I do have purple and black fleches though.:smile:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

longerbow66 said:


> Those are neat  A bit to girly for me!:cheer2: :nod: But cute if ya like that. I do have purple and black fleches though.:smile:


To girly??:wink:I use to think that but then I had my little girl and suddenly I am embracing my "girly" side :wink:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

countrywoman said:


> To girly??:wink:I use to think that but then I had my little girl and suddenly I am embracing my "girly" side :wink:


You've got to see Archerchicks wrist sling.. She's got some Bling for sure.. I'll see if i can get her to post a pic.. i love it!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

here's a Cimarron Valley Archery hat with Pink flame design








can always make an exclusive design if you have something in mind 
love the girly stuff!!
archerydesigns caps and t shirts and other gear


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

http://images.cafepress.com/product/122188984v2_150x150_Front_Color-Black.JPG
Pink and black myarcheryclub.com tshirt


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

I wanted a Girly Sling 
so ~~~~~
here is a picture of my *BLING*EE* Wrist Sling


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

archerchick said:


> I wanted a Girly Sling
> so ~~~~~
> here is a picture of my *BLING*EE* Wrist Sling


That is so cool :wink: I love it very original


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

archerchick said:


> I wanted a Girly Sling
> so ~~~~~
> here is a picture of my *BLING*EE* Wrist Sling


What did you use that is so cool .....maybe a business too!! :wink:


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks~ here is another one I like all the ~sparkly stuff~

I just need the grip to be black or silver now and I would be more coordinated


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

archerchick said:


> Thanks~ here is another one I like all the ~sparkly stuff~
> 
> I just need the grip to be black or silver now and I would be more coordinated


sometimes complimentary colors are better then cordinating :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Well my hubby found me a hat  it isn't archery but it does give tribute to something else we are into . . .heavy machinery:wink:

I am still looking for a purple hat(or pink) though that has something to do with archery, or hunting :wink: not colored camo:nono: just a nice colored hat with a pic or words. But I love this brown hat with the pink writing and threading


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

cool, like the colors together


----------



## Sherri Baby (Mar 25, 2007)

*Blingee Wrist Straps*

Hey, ArcherChick...

How much do you charge for those? Can I have one? I want one! LOL!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Sherri Baby said:


> Hey, ArcherChick...
> 
> How much do you charge for those? Can I have one? I want one! LOL!


Me too!! me too!!


----------



## danlbun (Jul 30, 2004)

Realtree.com ! Nice Ladies Cap!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

That is nice! here is the link
http://www.realtree.com/store/category/14/startat/1/s/0/


----------



## Girl_Hunter_WI (Dec 24, 2006)

cool. Yeah I know how you feel about wanting to be different. I have winners choice custom strings on order in purple and flo green. it looks better than it sounds, and I am ordering a grip from Loesch in a lavender and black. http://www.bowgrips.com/ if you want to check it out.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I've never been one to "fit in". I had my hunting bow restrung at Lancaster Archery Supply yesterday with Winner's Choice strings I special ordered last week. I wanted to be different, and figured that if I've killed deer with my rifle at close range with a dayglo orange vest on ... well ... then... a little color can't hurt. My strings, and cables are orange, and yellow. :nod: DIFFERENT!
With an arrow poined at a deer they are behind the bow anyway.


----------



## Girl_Hunter_WI (Dec 24, 2006)

Too cool! I would love one


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

Try the whitetails unlimited catalog also. I have a pink and white camo hat, whitetails unlimited deer on the front of it. Its a real nice hat!


----------



## Girl_Hunter_WI (Dec 24, 2006)

also, what kind of bow is that and what is the actual color


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Sherri Baby said:


> Hey, ArcherChick...
> 
> How much do you charge for those? Can I have one? I want one! LOL!


I never really thought about selling them...I would have to check materials and figure out how much if you really wanted me to :tongue:


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Girl_Hunter_WI said:


> also, what kind of bow is that and what is the actual color


Mine is a Martin Tigress its a Panther Pink


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

archerchick said:


> I never really thought about selling them...I would have to check materials and figure out how much if you really wanted me to :tongue:


Check int oit and let me know,I know I would buy one maybe with alittle pink in it too! or just the way it is would bre great too!


----------



## Girl_Hunter_WI (Dec 24, 2006)

sounds like you have an oportunity of a business


----------



## Sherri Baby (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep, I'd probably buy one....with neon/hot pink....so yeah, check it out and let us know! The double-wide ones over in the classifieds are ok, but yours have "sparklies"!! LOL!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Sherri - 
Wait til you see my daughter's Genesis - it's neon green with a hot pink string and purple cams... then she got a lime green quiver and a hot pink bow case - cause it all has to match, of course! haha

=) Ronda


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow this thread sat still for awhile and now it is jumping :cheer2: Thanks

I will go check out those hats thanks for the leads. I am also thinking I am going to have a friend embroider some bandanas since I prefer to shoot without a hat usually . . . . I always seem to hit the bill of the hat with my string


----------



## Sherri Baby (Mar 25, 2007)

Speaking of blingy stuff.... will there be booths and vendors and stuff at the tournaments? I'd love to find a good comfortable target quiver... the one I have now you're supposed to wear with a belt getup, and I don't wear belts! So I've been trying to kinda make do with it...


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Just wanted to pop in and let you know I have some things in the works and will have a few things to show soon


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I can't wait to see what you have created Archerchick... Ladies, this gal sure has some artistic ability!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Congratulations Julie on your THE Womens Championship!!! 


*Here is the new Bling Slings!*

http://blingsling.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Those are awsome!!! I cant decide, they all would look good on my bow.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

JAG said:


> Those are awsome!!! I cant decide, they all would look good on my bow.


decisions decisions  that is always my problem when it comes to accessorizing  

Beautiful archerychick


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Ladies :shade:

JAG, with that beautiful bow you have 
you can use whatever you want and it will look awesome!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

CountryWoman said:


> decisions decisions  that is always my problem when it comes to accessorizing
> 
> Beautiful archerychick


Thanks CountryWoman !!
oh boy do I know about making decisions!!!
its tuff sometimes for sure!:wink:


----------



## aprldwn (Oct 30, 2006)

*Check this out...*

Not a hat, but one more step in the beautifying process


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

aprldwn said:


> Not a hat, but one more step in the beautifying process
> 
> View attachment 264461


Very pretty


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

aprldwn said:


> Not a hat, but one more step in the beautifying process


where did you get that? It's pretty!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

That is Really Pretty!


----------



## aprldwn (Oct 30, 2006)

*not a hat but...*



JAG said:


> where did you get that? It's pretty!


I got it from Jagerarchery.com. All the guys were talking about them so I asked if he had any girl colors, and he said I could have any color I wanted. It is a lavendar and white swirl with a transparent purple pad... matches my arrows (sort of) although sometimes I'd swear (especially outdoors in the grass) that my arrows are transparent too. <grin>


----------



## aprldwn (Oct 30, 2006)

*one more thing*

Paul (jagerarechery.com) showed me a pic of a gorgeous little pink and black one that was really nice too, I'll ask him to either send me a pic of that one, or to post it himself. Is that ok? I don't post much so I don't want to break any rules.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

aprldwn said:


> Paul (jagerarechery.com) showed me a pic of a gorgeous little pink and black one that was really nice too, I'll ask him to either send me a pic of that one, or to post it himself. Is that ok? I don't post much so I don't want to break any rules.


I think there are several here that would be interested in some pink grips, especially if they're Hot Pink.


----------



## tradbowgirl (Oct 9, 2006)

I got a pink Mossy Oak hat at Walmart last year. I think it was only $5. I love it! It's pink with white logo/lettering.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

tradbowgirl said:


> I got a pink Mossy Oak hat at Walmart last year. I think it was only $5. I love it! It's pink with white logo/lettering.


hmmm haven't seen anything like that in any walmarts herebut I will look harder now


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

I've got red, white and blue strings and cables to match my red, white and blue vanes. Now I just need a Bowtech shirt to match.
Bass Pro has some nice ladies caps. (even purple) They definitely fit better.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&CMID=TOP_SEARCH_GO


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

archerchick said:


> Congratulations Julie on your THE Womens Championship!!!
> 
> 
> *Here is the new Bling Slings!*
> ...


Just order one of these!!Cant wait to see the sparkle in person!!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

_Quote:
Originally Posted by archerchick 
Congratulations Julie on your THE Womens Championship!!! 

Here is the new Bling Slings!

http://blingsling.homestead.com/index.html 

Just order one of these!!Cant wait to see the sparkle in person!!_


Hope you like it  would love to see pictures of it on your bow!!


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Pink Muzzy Broadheads*



CountryWoman said:


> Well I have been slowly working at "beatifying" my bow and equipment :wink: I now have a purple D loop and new fletches. I have 3 arrows in pink&purple and 4 arrows in yellow&purple I am slowly working the yellow fleteches out of my setup whenever something needs refletched. Sometimes the haybale around the target is hard on my fletches  We have some flo orange blazer nocks coming in the mail :cheer2:
> 
> Now what i need is a girly archery ball cap any one have any suggestions where to get one?? I have some awesome camo hats but sometimes I want something well . . . . pretty in a different way




If you like pink, check these out. Womenhunters.com is selling pink Muzzy Broadheads, I just ordered some. I can't wait to get them!!


http://www.womenhunters.com/store/muzzy-pink.html


----------



## browningmama_3 (Mar 31, 2007)

i saw those just the other day. i just found that womenhunters site. I'm going to order me some too I think. but, i don't shoot 100 grain b/h's. Maybe just for show!!!:wink:


----------



## Cabowhunter (Oct 28, 2004)

I have had pink and purple fletching since I got my first bow, I won't change. It's just me. As far as hats go have you ever tried a visor? I have a pink one that I wear to skeet shoot.


----------

